# Confirm or Deny - Mark Fenlon's role in Car Audio



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does Mark Fenlon in fact play a larger role in the current Car Audio market than many of us are aware of ? ......especially in relation to some on this forum in particular ? or am I on drugs ?

Confirm or Deny.
Allan


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I haven't seen many a mention of him or his drivers here, so no.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> I haven't seen many a mention of him or his drivers here, so no.


....as an OEM/Designer/Behind-the-scenes-Guy... for 1 brand in particular that seems to be well represented on this forum....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

For no brands represented here.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> I'm pleased to announce the new CSS EL70 extended full range loudspeaker designed and built by *Mark Fenlon of Mark Audio in Hong Kong*. Over the past year or so, Mark and I spent time talking about the need for a smaller "classic" paper cone driver with extended frequency range. Both of us recognized the need for a moderately priced driver capable of providing audiophile grade output and that's easy to use in a wide variety of applications. The EL70's frequency range is ultra-wide (Fs=64Hz, Fr to 25kHz @+80dB). It’s very capable of delivering extended low bass response and with a Qts of 0.55 is usable in many box designs. Applications range from close field desk top, small BR for power handling, larger BR for extended range, MLTL, horn etc.
> 
> *The first batch is on its way from China* and should arrive in Vancouver around August 17th.


No experience with his products


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was actually wondering if there was any connection to _Hybrid Audio_, as I just noticed a few physical similarities that peaked my interest, that couldn't be overlooked, as 1 seemed to remind me of the other in a few cases. It would definately be a very positive thing.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm new here, but isn't that whos label was on the DIYMA sub box?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I doubt Mark Fenton has anything to do with Hybrid Audio. His company is a rather small company. The only similarities are the inverted surround.

JOey, nope I don't think so. I'll have to go and look in my Loudspeaker Industy Source book and see who the OEM for the R12 was...I think it was Huey Tang.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Similar baskets and cones don't mean that one driver is a rebadge of another. There are hundreds of speaker manufacturers in China and a few good ones. There are also thousands of off-the-shelf baskets and for a small company building speakers on an ODM basis, choosing an appropriate off-the-shelf basket is an attractive option. Tooling a range of cast baskets is VERY expensive. Same goes for cones. 

Speakers are very basic devices and making a "wide bander" (no matter how preposterous the proposition) is simply a matter of minimizing inductance and moving mass. Fiddling with the cone geometry and stiffness will alter the frequency response at the top end, but dispersion is still dependent on the diameter of the radiating surface. Carefully designing a "problem" into the cone or adding a whizzer cone to the center is a tricky way to make high frequencies radiate from a smaller surface, which can increase dispersion. It's never as good as a tweeter, but it can be cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This is what made me think that:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/93723-diyma-r12-drivers-sale.html

Going back to look at it, it seems that's just a box it was resting on. From the initial glance, I thought it was the box it came in. My error...


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Never heard this guy's name until 30 seconds ago. Don't know him, never met him, definetely not involved with HAT.

Scott


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe he designed the original artwork for the PPI art series amps?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe he designed the Zuki amps.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He did work for/with Ted Jordan to redesign the Jordan drivers before Jordan sold the company.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Great post keep the information coming


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Jordan drivers are really popular for Home DIY. Always wanted to try one of those... 

Kelvin


----------

